# What happens if you miss?



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

I am a casual target shooter and bow-hunter. I would like to get involved with some fun 3d, nothing serious. We have a local shop with a great multi station, floor level and raised, shooting. But what happens when you miss and an arrow like, flies through his wall or something, or hits the target behind it someone else is shooting at. Its kinda holding me back from trying. What other kind of mishaps can happen? Outside shooting, arrows lost? On longer shots I may miss more than hit. I want to try but...


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Well the obvious it is a zero... as for hitting another target or the wall you can get angry with yourself or chuckle. Part of shooting indoors is sometimes there is a stray arrow in your target, happens when they are close together. As for the wall, first you hope it didn't hurt your arrow, and as far as the wall... well part of having an indoor range for the owner. Outdoors most cases local shoots, if it isn't backing up the range you can look for a short bit with someone standing guard. Remember this is suppose to be fun. To start donate your score and shoot from where you are comfortable and build your confidence.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.
For some reason, in 3d fun shoots, I see the experienced shooters helpful and patient. At least was hoping. On the off season, for bow-hunting, I really like too shoot a couple times a week and at least every weekend and I'm getting tired of just shooting at the same 5 spot bags that I use and have used for a few years. I need more.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just jump in there and have fun. Don't worry about missing. It's gonna happen.


----------



## beearcher (May 19, 2014)

I agreed jump in and start shooting, if ya miss ya miss even the best in the world miss the entire target once in a while, just start close and in 
just a few shoots you will see it is pretty easy with todays bows........

PSE Surge 70# SW


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

And it's a good idea if your looking for arrows a lot to let people behind you around. That way they wont be held up several times by it. As said above start close and build your confidence, who cares where the stake is just have fun and go shoot.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks gents. Excited about trying something different.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Joe03 said:


> Thanks gents. Excited about trying something different.


everyone misses sometime, Jump in , you will really enjoy it.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

It happens, even to the pros. Don't let fear of failure keep you from having fun!


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

you won't be the first or the last to miss


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

Been there done that...... missed two targets at the state final last year...... you just get on with it... hit the wal at the loal archery center too... and hit the wrong target... Its part of the game and the learning process....Well thats what I keep telling myself LOL....


----------



## DriveTacks (Jul 20, 2011)

While you're back there looking for your arrow and assessing the hole in the wall look around at all of the other holes in the wall, then walk back and have some more fun.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Go for it. Outdoor 3D is a lot of fun. I spent 12 years away from 3D until my oldest daughter got interested in shooting. First target back, I missed. It happens. As a family we have donated a few arrows to the woods. If no one is behind, I'll dig until I find it. My local club takes the arrows they find in the woods and puts them on the table for the next shoot. I've found one or two there as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Bring a range finder and don't turn in your score card. Hitting targets isn't very hard if you know the range.

Grant


----------



## daleofmesa (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a related question. At a larger shoot how long is proper to look for missing arrows? If other shooters are waiting is there a normal amount of time. I am assuming that it will only happen at one or two targets a day.
Dale


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

At a national shoot you really can't look for arrows, you can take one quick walk back and if it is obvious you get it but then you are done. When the shoot is over you can go look. 

All of the really good shooters had to start somewhere and we missed a lot of targets also and then we simply got better, just remember that nobody is watching you when you are shooting and just enjoy your time on the range. I shoot at least 40 tournaments per year so it just takes time to learn the game and how to do things.


----------



## rockyw (Sep 16, 2013)

> At a national shoot you really can't look for arrows, you can take one quick walk back and if it is obvious you get it but then you are done.


This is true, at an IBO or other large shoot if you miss you might consider it gone. Even at a local shoot wading in the brush for long is not a good idea. That's why its best to stay in your comfort zone and use a range finder if needed.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

DriveTacks said:


> While you're back there looking for your arrow and assessing the hole in the wall look around at all of the other holes in the wall, then walk back and have some more fun.


LOL, will do.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Accidents and misses happen on a inside 3D anything in front of the firing line is far game. There walls are beefed up enough your not going to shot thru them. I have seen arrows stuck in walls, ceilings, ceiling air vents. It's all good don't worry just go and have fun.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I NEVER miss...sometimes my arrow takes it in its mind to go off on its own, but that's not my fault. :jksign:

Unless you're a dead-eye it doesn't pay to shoot top of the line, expensive arrows because you're gonna lose some sooner or later. Unless you're a pro you won't be able to notice the difference between the $200 a dozen arrows and the $90 a dozen. If you're uptight about losing an arrow you're never going to relax and enjoying 3D.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Just say...damn I got a pass thru.... That was a 12 I saw where it hit


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

just keep on shooting, it happens to most everyone


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

Funny you say pass thru, we had a guy that we would ask how many pass thru you had tonight and only a few of us really knew he missed.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

You mark a 0, and then focus on your next shot. That one is in the past.


----------



## chuchutoan (Dec 22, 2015)

I should take a picture of the back wall at my local indoor archery range and show you  

Don't worry. As long as you are confident with shooting paper/target at various distances, you will do well in 3d. I see arrows hitting the wall every week during league  it happens but you just go get your arrow, hope its not broken and keep on shooting!


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

There's a target up in a tree at one of the ranges here in Pa. and there are alot of expensive arrows in the trees right behind it....one is mine....can't wait to shoot that target again this year. Have fun.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

I can shoot.... ok, keep it on target (4" group) out to 25 - 27 yards or so but, worried, well not really worried, about the L O N G target shots. But you right, and I see it here in the thread, you 3d'er's are a good bunch of folks. Eases the pain. Thanks Joe


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Joe03 said:


> I can shoot.... ok, keep it on target (4" group) out to 25 - 27 yards or so but, worried, well not really worried, about the L O N G target shots. But you right, and I see it here in the thread, you 3d'er's are a good bunch of folks. Eases the pain. Thanks Joe


It's been 4-5yrs ago now but one night I was at a local indoor 3D league and the place was paced people every where. I just started shooting a thumb release and it was hot in there so I was sweating. A bunch of us was on the line shooting and my release slipped out of my hand and the release flew all the way down and bounced off the 30yd wall and came half way back to me. But that wasn't the bad part I wasn't useing a wrist strap on my bow and wasn't ready for it to go off yet. So the bow comes out of my hand and bounces 5-10ft in front of me in the concrete floor. So every body in the building was starring at me so I just hollered real loud (who did that) and every body started laughing. It happens to every body eventually so it's no big deal. I do however always have a wrist strap on my bow anytime I shoot a thumb or back tension release now.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I've always said if you don't miss you aren't shooting enough. Misses happen at every level, just learn from them, they do get fewer and farther in between. It is entertaining for your friends though.


----------



## unks24 (Jul 6, 2012)

rockyw said:


> And it's a good idea if your looking for arrows a lot to let people behind you around. That way they wont be held up several times by it. As said above start close and build your confidence, who cares where the stake is just have fun and go shoot.


Wayne is correct just have fun and always be considerate. People are more likely help you than not.


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

573mms said:


> It's been 4-5yrs ago now but one night I was at a local indoor 3D league and the place was paced people every where. I just started shooting a thumb release and it was hot in there so I was sweating. A bunch of us was on the line shooting and my release slipped out of my hand and the release flew all the way down and bounced off the 30yd wall and came half way back to me. But that wasn't the bad part I wasn't useing a wrist strap on my bow and wasn't ready for it to go off yet. So the bow comes out of my hand and bounces 5-10ft in front of me in the concrete floor. So every body in the building was starring at me so I just hollered real loud (who did that) and every body started laughing. It happens to every body eventually so it's no big deal. I do however always have a wrist strap on my bow anytime I shoot a thumb or back tension release now.


Oh, that would be me.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

Joe03 said:


> Oh, that would be me.


It could be anybody crap happens! That's why you have nothing to worry about just go have fun. I have shot 3D for 28yrs 1,000's of them, always finish in the top of the pack around here so I'm not a newbe by no means. That league was a team shoot and me and my partner won it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

As stated before.....EVERYONE MISSED. ,,,,Levi....Reo.....Jake..... There'......I covered 3D.....field.....Olympic .....WE all have...it just knowing how to have fun with it


----------



## AlanCoderre (Mar 18, 2014)

it happens just keep shooting


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for the replays gents and the words of encouragement. Won't feel as bad when it just isn't my day on the range.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"What happens when you miss?" ------ It really depends! The following are a few things my buddies (or myself) have said or done:

a. At first my buddies are quiet and considerate. But you can bet before the day is over you will hear about it. For example once you get steadied back up they might stop you in the middle of your shot execution so they can check your sight setting for you. They'd really hate to see me screw the pooch a second time............
b. After a few targets they'll loudly count your arrows in your quiver just to make sure you have enough to finish the round. Nice guys..............
c. They'll ask you,"do you know why you missed that target?", and before you can respond they say, "because you suck!".
d. I missed and stuck one in a tree............. I quickly said, "I didn't miss, that is a penetration/durability test!".
e.


----------



## Bison2017 (Mar 2, 2016)

Worst that happens is your buddies laugh and you might catch some flak. Just remember everyone of us has missed or messed up at one time or another and if somebody says they haven't they are lying.


----------



## chiefjason (Mar 22, 2016)

Had a 2 day shoot this weekend. First target, second day I stepped up and got my distance, set my pin, convinced myself I was wrong, and missed the little kitty. First miss in about a year. Not happy. My wife stepped up to a target that was sky lined on a ridge. She was so worried about missing she did not execute the shot and pay attention to the shot. Yep, over the back, hit one leaf, and off over the ridge into the woods. Didn't even bother to look for it.


----------



## Longshot87 (Jan 15, 2014)

We all miss. It's what we do after we miss that determines how the rest of the shoot will go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planner (Jan 31, 2016)

573mms said:


> It's been 4-5yrs ago now but one night I was at a local indoor 3D league and the place was paced people every where. I just started shooting a thumb release and it was hot in there so I was sweating. A bunch of us was on the line shooting and my release slipped out of my hand and the release flew all the way down and bounced off the 30yd wall and came half way back to me. But that wasn't the bad part I wasn't useing a wrist strap on my bow and wasn't ready for it to go off yet. So the bow comes out of my hand and bounces 5-10ft in front of me in the concrete floor. So every body in the building was starring at me so I just hollered real loud (who did that) and every body started laughing. It happens to every body eventually so it's no big deal. I do however always have a wrist strap on my bow anytime I shoot a thumb or back tension release now.


Almost the same exact thing happened during my league with a shooter. The head on his release broke and the bow went flying. Best part was all the good natured heckling while we called the line cold so he could do the walk of shame and retrieve his bow.

I shot 3D for the first time this year, and half way through, changed bows and releases. I missed twice this year, complete whiffs. It happens, but I learned. First miss, I just flinched a little with my new bow and my thumb release (new to me) went off stuffing an arrow into the back wall. Second, I used my 20yd pin on a 33yd coyote, sent the arrow under the target and into the back wall. Neither arrow broke. I broke an arrow on a 12 ring hit when the bear fell over. Go figure.

My league was indoors and always included a very short range target. Want to see some misses, put a raccoon at 3 yards. Anyone with a 3D axis that is not set, or does not hold 50-60yd pins will miss. Happened about 4-5 times per match. Nothing gets your attention like a 400 gr arrow at 270fps smacking concrete and showering the target with sparks!

Go try it. I have new friends, learned a bit and had a lot of fun.


----------



## doczerothree (Aug 24, 2009)

Joe03 said:


> I am a casual target shooter and bow-hunter. I would like to get involved with some fun 3d, nothing serious. We have a local shop with a great multi station, floor level and raised, shooting. But what happens when you miss and an arrow like, flies through his wall or something, or hits the target behind it someone else is shooting at. Its kinda holding me back from trying. What other kind of mishaps can happen? Outside shooting, arrows lost? On longer shots I may miss more than hit. I want to try but...


Practice


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> Just say...damn I got a pass thru.... That was a 12 I saw where it hit


Now now, let's not get him off on the wrong foot....highest score on a pass through is a 10!!!!!!


----------



## Joe03 (Oct 15, 2013)

Well I have been practicing at different distances, different size targets so, I'm getting there.


----------



## virginmesa (Nov 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laars (Apr 26, 2015)

At the last 3D I went to a few weeks ago, my group is on the 1st target. My step dad who is 67 years old( I'm 52), looks at the deer at 17 yards, shoots and the arrow bounces off the back and goes sailing out into the swamp. I'm having all I can do to keep from laughing. He forgot to set his yardage on his Tommy Hog for the shot. It was still set for 45 yards from the night before. Missing is a part of 3D.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Be careful who you shot with! I know group of guys that shooting a 5 may require wearing a purple bra, ear rings or wig for the remainder of the course or until someone else shanks a shot.


----------



## 2rott (Dec 5, 2011)

In a past life I shot 3D on Long Island NY at a couple of outdoor clubs. We usually took a minute or two to look for arrows & continued on because others were waiting to shoot. You could go back & look after the match was over. Others were also looking for arrows & often several arrows were on the table waiting for their rightful owners that were found by others. Generally I lost few if any, but might break a couple.
It was definitely worth it. Don't worry about misses, you won't be alone.


----------



## db102550 (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe03 said:


> I am a casual target shooter and bow-hunter. I would like to get involved with some fun 3d, nothing serious. We have a local shop with a great multi station, floor level and raised, shooting. But what happens when you miss and an arrow like, flies through his wall or something, or hits the target behind it someone else is shooting at. Its kinda holding me back from trying. What other kind of mishaps can happen? Outside shooting, arrows lost? On longer shots I may miss more than hit. I want to try but...


If you're talking about Bow Hunters Plus over in Amsterdam, please rest assured that you will not be the first or last person to miss a shot at an a target along that back wall.. Stuff happens,,,,go have some fun.


----------



## e_johnson11 (May 20, 2016)

one thing ive come to notice about 3D shoots is that 99% of the ppl there are thinking the same thing about missing.. haha some just miss a lot less than me haha.. and for the most part everyone at 3D shoots are very nice its almost like a group of buddies that you've never known is meeting up and hanging out.. so what im trying to say is dont miss out on a good time if your afraid of making a fool of yourself, I do it every shoot I go to but I do it with a smile on my face haha. btw if your at a 3D shoot and haven't made a friend within the first 5 targets its your own fault. haha


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

I didn't set my sight on a wolf a couple of months ago and wiffed right over his back. Now, every time we come to a wolf target and I take the stake all my buddies start howling like mad! 

For the last guy that missed we would round up al the broken arrows on the table at the end of the shoot and give them to him; you know, so he could have plenty of arrows for the next shoot! 

I like the counting arrow loud one, I'm going to use that next time someone misses. And I hope it's soon, I'm not sure how much howling I can take...


----------



## eljugador (May 9, 2006)

Gambling is illegal at Bushwood, sir, and I never slice.


----------



## jed_deering (Apr 9, 2016)

That is a lot of arrows to the face


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingbowsling (Jun 27, 2016)

Keep Calm and fun!


----------

